# Äonenfeuer + Äonenschatten



## Iegoias (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo leute, 

habe da mal eine Frage!

Wo kann man am besten Äonenfeuer + Äonenschatten farmen

danke für die Hilfe.


PS: Wenn es dieses Thema schon gibt, dann tuts mir leid habe nicht gefunden.


----------



## Maladin (4. Dezember 2008)

Benutze bitte brain.exe um die Suche fortzuführen. Du könntest vielleicht als erstes die Buffed Datenbank benutzen und schnell Infos farmen. Dort findest du ohne Probleme zu vielen Items - Mobbs und Dropraten.

Viel Spaß beim jagen ... Hallali(nk)

/wink maladin


----------



## Iegoias (4. Dezember 2008)

Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort 

mfg Lego


----------



## whiti (2. Januar 2009)

Also schatten ist sehr sehr oft im Saronit, was Bergbauer abbauen. ich würde behaupten in 99% aller Saronitvorkommen ist mindesten ein schattenpartikel drin. Somit wenn Bergbauer bissel farmen gehen haben sie sehr schnell 3-5 Äonenschatten zusammen. Im AH auf Madmortem z.b. gehen die Äonenschatten für ca 7g weg.

Bei Feuer ist es schon schwerer, da es nur in Titanadern vorkommen kann (aus Bergbauer sicht).

Aber wegen Schatten frag mal in deiner Gilde, ich denke mal die Bergbauer bei euch haben kein Problem dir welches zu überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss
Whity


----------



## Coopernikus (7. Januar 2009)

kannst am besten in Tausendwinter farmen, wenn deiner seite die Burg gehört. Dann gibts dort mobs, in denen immer 1-3 schatten oder feuerteile sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir so in einer halben stunde 6 äonenschatten und 3 äonenfeuer erfarmt


----------



## mookuh (29. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen am schnellsten farmt man sie durch Bergbau.
evtl auch ingi oder elementare kloppen


----------



## Nightwraith (29. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen am schnellsten farmt man sie durch Bergbau.
> evtl auch ingi oder elementare kloppen


BB bietet sich als Lederer (Ledererforum) halt nich besonders an.


----------

